# Huh?



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

I've pre-ordered my SIII from verizon and should have it come mid July theoretically.

I'm coming from the Droid X so equipment wise I'm making a huge upgrade. The whole time I've had my X I've used and abused it far as the different ROMs etc... Now, I've noticed after reading the "How to root" for the international version that the instructions mention tools that have different names than the X counterparts.

What is "Odin" exactly?

Also, what's the CM Touch Recovery as opposed to the CM Recovery used for the X? Same thing except different device??


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I used Odin on Incredible but don't know exactly what it is. Didn't hurt me not knowing but I'll probably pay more attention if my wife lets me root/ flash her SGIII.

CW Touch is CWR with touch screen controls.


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

There is a video on you tube that shows oden being used.....the oden thing is new to me too. I see it as a program that communicates between window and the android platform.

I am in the same boat comming from the X and using the lynx sbf method


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Odin is very similar to rsd lite. It is a tool used to flash full Roms with radios, especially stock Roms. Like the way rsd lite is used to flash sbfs. But you can also use Odin to flash just radios. I'll dig up a link to a great guide for using Odin, complete with screen shot visual aides and update this post.

Here is that link: http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-fascinate-rooting-roms-hacks/66762-tools-quick-links-please-read-post-1-before-posting-forum.html#post700182

The beginning of the instructions say to remove the battery. This was true for the Fascinate, but not true for the Charge. So I'm not sure which will be applicable for the SGS3. Hope this helps. Oh, and you can download ODIN from here:

http://www.mediafire.com/?6qd4nw6ngkrnk8b

Or you can just do a Google search for Odin v3 1.85

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

ahhh well i hope that they get a stock rom for Sprint soon because i am brickedddd.... I'm also coming from the Droid X like you guys. The good thing is I still have 18 or so days left on my verizon contract so I'm using my Droid X, but I miss my GS3 so much already


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Post 4 updated


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you guys for your help. I got a better idea of whats goin on now. I woulda answered sooner but I forgot I'd posted this lol.

Edit: Took the strike through out of my post.


----------

